# TOURNEVIS POUR DEMONTER MON MAC



## Rafaï (7 Mars 2012)

BONJOUR,

JE VOULAIS CHANGER MES MEMOIRES DE MON MAC BOOK PRO, ALORS QUEL MODELE TOURNEVIS ME PERMETTANT DE DEMONTER MON MBP 13" ?
JE SUIS UN PERDU, RASSUREZ MOI SVP!!


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (7 Mars 2012)

Je pense que tu peut déjà ne pas écrire en majuscule  puis pour sinon rend toi ICI par exemple... Une simple recherche Google en 2 minutes 
Sinon c'est très simple à changer il faut juste que tu achète les bonnes RAM par rapport à ton modèle de Mac ..
Cordialement


----------

